# بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس



## shrf_el-den (23 أغسطس 2007)

أخوتى وأحبائى اللهم زد من ايمانكم
أصدقائى اللهم أهدينا 
هذه أول مشاركه لى بعد أن تعرفت على هذا المنتدى الجميل عن طريق الصدفه "البحث" 
فقررت أن أسجل ليس للهجوم ولا للتعدى على أديان الله بلا 
بل للمناقشه الحره البناءه 
اللهم اهدنى واهديهم للدين القويم.

-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 1 -2 " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض. وكانت الأرض خربة .. يرف على وجه المياه " 
-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 3-5 " وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.... وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً واحداً " 
-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 6 -8 " ليكن جلد في وسط المياه. وليكن فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه …ودعا الجلد سماء " 
-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 11 " وقال الله لتنبت الأرض عشباً "
-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 14-19 " لتكن أنوار ….النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل. والنجوم …"
-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 20-23 " لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية وليطر طير فوق الأرض…. فخلق التنانين …بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ….وخلق الله الإنسان…..ذكراً وأنثى " 

أرجو تفسير هذه الحقائق  فكلها مخالفه للعلم ونحن "البشر" متأكدين من ذلك 
وربما يقول قائل دعك من الـcopy والـpaste  نسخ او الهام .. هذا موضوع بين ايديكم  
أرجو من الأدارة الإهتمام وعدم الحذف حيث اننى لم اتعدى حقوق اى منا 
وشكراً​


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

*الذي يريد الحوار و الفهم *

*لا ينقل 25 موضوع تقريبا في فترة قصيرة جدا !*



*على العموم *
*ينقل الى الرد علي الشبهات
*


----------



## shrf_el-den (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

*صديقى ابن الشرق 
نعم لقد نقلت 25 موضوع فى أقل من نصف ساعه 
لأننى كما يقال "لما صدقت" ألاقى منتدى بهذا الجمال وعدالة المناقشه 
ولو قرأت مواضيعى ستجد فى أحدهم لا يهمنى الرد 
بمعنى اننى لم أضعها لكى أناقشها "ولو اننى اود مناقشتها" وانما وضعتها ليفكر فيها القارى 
اى ان كانت ديانته 
شكراً لإهتمامك*​


----------



## shrf_el-den (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

بالمناسبه أرجو ان تساعدنى 
فأنا اريد ان أضع صورة فى الرمز الشخصى من جهازى 
وأن أحذف الصليب من تحت اسمى 
ارجو المساعده 
شكراً


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*



shrf_el-den قال:


> *صديقى ابن الشرق *​
> 
> *نعم لقد نقلت 25 موضوع فى أقل من نصف ساعه *
> *لأننى كما يقال "لما صدقت" ألاقى منتدى بهذا الجمال وعدالة المناقشه *
> ...


 

هذا المنتدى هو للتعريف بالمسيحية و بصدق وحي الله في الكتاب المقدس 
و دحض بعض الاشاعات الشائعة


فالمنتدى مخصص للرد على الاسئلة و الحوار الصادق 


قاذا انت أتيت للنسخ لا للحوار الصادق و السؤال و لا يهمك الرد على حد قولك


فأنت مع الاسف في المكان الغير مناسب لمواضيعك



سلام و نعمة


----------



## D_MOHAMED (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

المهم 

فين الرد على الموضوع !!!!


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

منتظرين صاحب الموضوع لانه لم يوضح ما لم يفهمه و ما هو الذي يخالف العلم 


يمكن لانه يسأل صاحب الموضوع الاصلي


----------



## D_MOHAMED (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

يااخى رد على الموضوع علنا نستفيد


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

عزيزي 

لم لا تسأل انت بدله ؟؟ 


اين الذي يخالف العلم بتسلسل الخلق كما اورده لنا موسى النبي بالوحي ؟؟


----------



## shrf_el-den (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*




ابن الشرق قال:


> منتظرين صاحب الموضوع لانه لم يوضح ما لم يفهمه و ما هو الذي يخالف العلم



اللى انا مفهمتوش ؟ 
اتفضل أدى كلام الكتاب المقدس بين العلم والكتاب
سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 1 -2 " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض. وكانت الأرض خربة .. يرف على وجه المياه " 

ثبت علميا أن السموات والأرض كانتا كتلة غازية تفككت بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى على مدى 10بلايين السنين وهو ما يدعى بالانفجار الكبير ، ومنذ بضعة بلايين من السنين تكونت المجموعة الشمسية. ووجود الماء في تلك المرحلة مرفوض علمياً . 

-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 3-5 " وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.... وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً واحداً " 

في اليوم الأول لم تخلق النجوم بما في ذلك الشمس فمن أين حصل النور والصباح والمساء واليوم ؟ إن الليل والنهار أو الصباح والمساء ينتجان عن دوران الأرض حول نفسها أمام الشمس فمن أين حصل النور والصباح والمساء واليوم ؟ 

ولكي يخرج النصارى من هذا المطب زعموا بأن كانت هناك إشاعات ضوئية كانت تُنير الأرض قبل خلق الشمس !! 

ونحن نسأل : أين الدليل وفي أي سفر ؟ ثم لو افترضنا كما تدعون إن هناك إشاعات ضوئية كانت تُنير الأرض قبل خلق الشمس , فكيف نتج الليل والنهار ؟؟؟ هل كانت الإشاعات الضوئية تظهر 12 ساعة على الكرة الأرضية وتختفي 12 ساعة ؟؟؟ طبعا هذا كلام لا يقول به مجنون فضلا عن عاقل !! والعلم يرفضه . 


-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 6 -8 " ليكن جلد في وسط المياه. وليكن فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه …ودعا الجلد سماء " 

انقسام الماء إلى كتلتين لا يصح علميا . 
-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 11 " وقال الله لتنبت الأرض عشباً " 

لا يمكن وجود نبات قبل الشمس !!!!
-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 14-19 " لتكن أنوار ….النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل. والنجوم …"

هذا يناقض المعلومات الأساسية عن تشكل عناصر النظام الشمسي فقد نتجت الأرض والقمر بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى من انفصالهما عن الشمس فكيف جاءت الشمس والقمر بعد الأرض ؟

-سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 20-23 " لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية وليطر طير فوق الأرض…. فخلق التنانين …بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ….وخلق الله الإنسان…..ذكراً وأنثى " 

نظام ظهور الحيوانات الأرضية والطيور هذا مرفوض علمياً فقد جاءت الطيور من فئة خاصة من الزواحف عاشت في العصر الثاني لذا من الخطأ ظهور الحيوانات الأرضية بعدها .وقد جاء ذكر الحيوانات الأرضية في اليوم السادس .


----------



## shrf_el-den (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

اه على فكره هى مواضيعى ماتت ولا ايه 
انا كنت كاتب "اقصد ناقل" 25 موضوع 
بقوا اتنين بس 
طيب كنت تسيب النص مش اتنين 
مشكور على عدالتكم


----------



## انت الفادي (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

عزيزي شرف الدين
تعال نناقش معا كلامك بعقلية علمية و نظرة موضوعية:



shrf_el-den قال:


> اللى انا مفهمتوش ؟
> اتفضل أدى كلام الكتاب المقدس بين العلم والكتاب
> سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 1 -2 " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض. وكانت الأرض خربة .. يرف على وجه المياه "
> 
> ثبت علميا أن السموات والأرض كانتا كتلة غازية تفككت بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى على مدى 10بلايين السنين وهو ما يدعى بالانفجار الكبير ، ومنذ بضعة بلايين من السنين تكونت المجموعة الشمسية. ووجود الماء في تلك المرحلة مرفوض علمياً .


اولا من ناحية علمية فكلامك كله خطاء.. لانه بدون اكسوجين لا يتم اشتعال او احتراق.. فيمكنك ان تقوم بعمل تجربة لديك في المنزل و احضر كوب و ضع فيه شمعة مشتعلة ثم غطي هذه الشمعة بأي غطاء يمنع وصول الاوكسجين للشمعة و ستجد انها تنطفئ بمجرد احتراق كمية الاوكسجين الموجودة في فراغ الكوب.
و كما انت تعرف ان احد مكونات الاكسجين هو الماء. اذن فمن رفض وجود الماء في هذه المرحلة هو انسان جاهل لا يفقه شئ في ابسط علوم الطبيعة.
ثم ان نص الاية يوضح خلق الارض و ليس مراحل تكوينها.
دعنا نقرأ النص كاملا:
[Q-BIBLE] 1 فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ. 2 وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ. 3 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ. 4 وَرَأَى اللهُ النُّورَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. وَفَصَلَ اللهُ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. 5 وَدَعَا اللهُ النُّورَ نَهَارًا، وَالظُّلْمَةُ دَعَاهَا لَيْلاً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا[/Q-BIBLE]
1. اليوم الاول: كما تري عزيزي هنا كانت بداية خلق الارض اي تكوينها في كتلتها الصلبة و قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور و المقصود هنا بالنور هو الانوار السديمية... و هذا هو اليوم الاول 




shrf_el-den قال:


> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 3-5 " وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.... وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً واحداً "
> 
> في اليوم الأول لم تخلق النجوم بما في ذلك الشمس فمن أين حصل النور والصباح والمساء واليوم ؟ إن الليل والنهار أو الصباح والمساء ينتجان عن دوران الأرض حول نفسها أمام الشمس فمن أين حصل النور والصباح والمساء واليوم ؟
> 
> ...







shrf_el-den قال:


> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 6 -8 " ليكن جلد في وسط المياه. وليكن فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه …ودعا الجلد سماء "
> 
> انقسام الماء إلى كتلتين لا يصح علميا .



من قال هنا ان الماء تم انقسامه الي كتلتين؟؟؟ عزيزي.. هنا تم الحديث عن السماء و السحب ( اكيد انت تعرف ان السحب هي بخار ماء) و هذا هو الجلد.. و تم الفصل بين الاثنين اي الماء علي الارض و الماء في السحاب او الجلد او السماء.
ارجوا مراجعة معلوماتك العلمية.



shrf_el-den قال:


> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 11 " وقال الله لتنبت الأرض عشباً "
> 
> لا يمكن وجود نبات قبل الشمس !!!!




لا يمكن وجود نبات بدون ضوء يا عزيزي و ليس بدون شمس.. النبات يحتاج الي ضوء و ليس بالضرورة الي الشمس لعملية البناء الضوئي و ليس عملية البناء المشسي...في الصوبات الزجاجية يتم نموا النباتات بأستخدام ضوء المصباح الغازي العادي.. ارجوا ان تقرأ كتاب العلوم للابتدائية.
و قد خلق الله النور في اليوم الاول.




shrf_el-den قال:


> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 14-19 " لتكن أنوار ….النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل. والنجوم …"
> 
> هذا يناقض المعلومات الأساسية عن تشكل عناصر النظام الشمسي فقد نتجت الأرض والقمر بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى من انفصالهما عن الشمس فكيف جاءت الشمس والقمر بعد الأرض ؟







shrf_el-den قال:


> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 20-23 " لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية وليطر طير فوق الأرض…. فخلق التنانين …بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ….وخلق الله الإنسان…..ذكراً وأنثى "
> 
> نظام ظهور الحيوانات الأرضية والطيور هذا مرفوض علمياً فقد جاءت الطيور من فئة خاصة من الزواحف عاشت في العصر الثاني لذا من الخطأ ظهور الحيوانات الأرضية بعدها .وقد جاء ذكر الحيوانات الأرضية في اليوم السادس .



عزيزي ارجوا قرأة النص جيدا حيث قال : لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية اولا ثم ثانيا قال و ليطر طير فوق الارض اي الترتيب هو الترتيب العلمي المعروف لدينا و الذي انت ايضا قلته ان الطيور مشتقة من زحافات
و علي ما يبدو لي من كلامك ان الوضع قد اختلط في عقلك 
عزيزي في اليوم الاول خلق الله الارض... فكم سنه او كام يوم احتاجت الارض علميا حتي تبرد قشرتها الخارجية؟؟؟ ملايين السنين..
و هذا ايضا نفس الترتيب بالنسبة للطيور و الزحافات.. فقد خلق الله الزحافات اولا و هذا في اليوم السادس كما انت تقول مع انه في اليوم الخامس و ليس السادس كما انت تقول.. ثم و في نفس اليوم اي اليوم الخامس تم اشتقاق الطيور من هذه الزحافات.. اي في نفس الحقبة الزمنية.. ايا كان طولها..


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*




انت الفادي قال:


> :
> و كما انت تعرف ان احد مكونات الاكسجين هو الماء.
> ارجوا مراجعة معلوماتك العلمية.
> 
> ...


​


----------



## انت الفادي (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

عزرا عزيزي ان التعبير قد خانني و لكنك لو قرأت مشاركتي ستعرف ما قصدته انا:


> *اولا من ناحية علمية فكلامك كله خطاء.. لانه بدون اكسوجين لا يتم اشتعال او احتراق.. فيمكنك ان تقوم بعمل تجربة لديك في المنزل و احضر كوب و ضع فيه شمعة مشتعلة ثم غطي هذه الشمعة بأي غطاء يمنع وصول الاوكسجين للشمعة و ستجد انها تنطفئ بمجرد احتراق كمية الاوكسجين الموجودة في فراغ الكوب.*
> و كما انت تعرف ان احد مكونات الاكسجين هو الماء. اذن فمن رفض وجود الماء في هذه المرحلة هو انسان جاهل لا يفقه شئ في ابسط علوم الطبيعة.
> ثم ان نص الاية يوضح خلق الارض و ليس مراحل تكوينها.
> دعنا نقرأ النص كاملا:



فأرجوا ان ترد علي صلب الموضوع و ليس اخطاء التعبير


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

*اوكى انا معاك ان التعبير خانك اوكى 
وضح بقى مره تانيه لان كلامك مش واضح 
بس ياريت  التعبير ميخونكش مرخ تانيه 
وضحلى بقى يا عزيزى احنا كده اتفقنا انا وانت انه لابد من وجود الاكسجين من أجل الانفجار .. تمام ؟
طيب هو لازم يكون فى ماء علشان يبقى الاكسجين موجود ؟
ياريت تتكلم كلام علمى شويه
وكلامى ده هو صلب الموضوع​*


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*



shrf_el-den قال:


> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 3-5 " وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.... وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً واحداً "
> 
> في اليوم الأول لم تخلق النجوم بما في ذلك الشمس فمن أين حصل النور والصباح والمساء واليوم ؟ إن الليل والنهار أو الصباح والمساء ينتجان عن دوران الأرض حول نفسها أمام الشمس فمن أين حصل النور والصباح والمساء واليوم ؟
> 
> ...



ياريت تحللها علمياً​


----------



## انت الفادي (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

عزيزي ماذا ينتج عن تكثف البخار؟؟؟؟
كما انت زكرت من قبل ان الماء يتكون من H2o اي اختلاط الاكسجين مع الهيدروجين 
فها نحن قد اثبتنا و بموافقتك انه كان هناك اوكسجين... يتبقي لنا اذن الهيدروجين حتي يكتمل تركيب الماء
والهيدروجين هو أبسط عنصر عرفه الإنسان، حيث يتكون من بروتون واحد وإلكترون واحد، ويمثل أكثر من 90% من مكونات الكون و30% من كتلة الشمس، وهو ثالث أكثر العناصر توافرًا على سطح الأرض
فمن هذه المعلومات نعرف ان الهيدروجين كان ايضا موجود.. و كما نعرف ايضا ان كتلة الارض اخذت تبرد تدريجيا.. فكل ما تبرد كتلة الارض او بالاصح قشرة الارض يبداء الهيدروجين و الاوكسجين المختلط في التكثف و تكوين الماء الذي يسقط في المناطق التي بردت..
و لا اعتقد ان هذه معلومة  جديدة.. فطالما السطح ساخن لا يتكثف البخار.. بل يتم التكثف في سطح ابرد.


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

يعنى انت اثبتلى ان المياة تكونت بعد تكوين الارض 
كويس اثبت لنفسك بقى 
مشكوووووووووووووور جداً 
  ماشى يا عزيزى 
طيب بالعقل كده الارض هى اللى كانت فوق المياه ولا المياه اللى كانت فوق الارض ؟
افطن .. يعنى علل


----------



## انت الفادي (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

المياه كانت فوق الارض اي الارض تحتوي علي الماء علي سطحها..
كما يحتوي الوعاء الماء.

فما المطلوب الان؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
ها نحن من جديد نظهر جهل كل مدعي علم كاذب يدعي ان هناك اخطاء علمية بالكتاب المقدس, و سنفصل هذه الهرائات واحدة واحدة




shrf_el-den قال:


> اللى انا مفهمتوش ؟
> اتفضل أدى كلام الكتاب المقدس بين العلم والكتاب
> سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 1 -2 " في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض. وكانت الأرض خربة .. يرف على وجه المياه "
> 
> ثبت علميا أن السموات والأرض كانتا كتلة غازية تفككت بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى على مدى 10بلايين السنين وهو ما يدعى بالانفجار الكبير ، ومنذ بضعة بلايين من السنين تكونت المجموعة الشمسية. ووجود الماء في تلك المرحلة مرفوض علمياً .


 

بغض النظر عن الأكتشافات العلمية المتغيرة بمرور الزمن, لكن هل الأكتشاف العلمي هذا يلغي ان الله خلق السماوات و الأرض؟ 
الكتاب المقدس يظهر ان الله خلق الأرض و السماء و لم يذكر طريقة الخلق
اما بالنسبة لأعتراضك على وجود الماء
فيا مدلس, انت اقتطفت النص خبثا و ضلالا, لنرى العدد الثاني:
وَكَانَتِ الارْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.

الأرض كانت خربة, اي بعد خلقها, و روح الله كانت ترفرف على وجه المياه, التي هي بعد الخلق
فالكتاب المقدس لا يذكر ان الأرض خلقت بالماء

حاول انك تقرأ النص كاملا, فالمفروض انك تفهمه, فهو بالعربي يا مسلم
 



> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 3-5 " وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور.... وكان مساء وكان صباح يوماً واحداً "
> 
> في اليوم الأول لم تخلق النجوم بما في ذلك الشمس فمن أين حصل النور والصباح والمساء واليوم ؟ إن الليل والنهار أو الصباح والمساء ينتجان عن دوران الأرض حول نفسها أمام الشمس فمن أين حصل النور والصباح والمساء واليوم ؟


 

الأنوار هذه هي ما يسمي علميا ب ال Nebula او الغيوم السديمية المتكون من التراب الكوني و غاز الهيدروجين و البلازما, و التي تعتبر بداية حياة تكون النجوم, اي انها موجودة قبل النجوم

اما الصباح و المساء, فهي ليست نتاج وجود الشمس فقط, فمادامت الأرض تدور و ما دام هناك مصدر للضوء, فسيكون هناك ظلمة و نور, و الله خلق هذه الفترة الزمنية بكون الصباح و المساء الناتج عن حركة الأرض حول نفسها هي يوم واحد



> ونحن نسأل : أين الدليل وفي أي سفر ؟ ثم لو افترضنا كما تدعون إن هناك إشاعات ضوئية كانت تُنير الأرض قبل خلق الشمس , فكيف نتج الليل والنهار ؟؟؟ هل كانت الإشاعات الضوئية تظهر 12 ساعة على الكرة الأرضية وتختفي 12 ساعة ؟؟؟ طبعا هذا كلام لا يقول به مجنون فضلا عن عاقل !! والعلم يرفضه .


 
طبعا هذا الكلام لا يقوله المجانين فقط, بل الإغبياء ايضا
فكما قلت في السطور اعلاه, الصبح و الليل لا يحتاج للشمس فقط, فمادام هناك مصدر للضوء من جهة معينة يضيئ بدوره على وجه الارض, فسينتج عن دوران الأرض حول نفسها الصبح و الليل





> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 6 -8 " ليكن جلد في وسط المياه. وليكن فاصلاً بين مياه ومياه …ودعا الجلد سماء "
> 
> انقسام الماء إلى كتلتين لا يصح علميا .


 
يا مدلس يالي معندش غير التقطيف في النصوص
لنفضحك بسرد النص كاملا:

Gen 1:6​​ وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ جَلَدٌ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِيَاهِ. وَلْيَكُنْ فَاصِلا بَيْنَ مِيَاهٍ وَمِيَاهٍ». 
Gen 1:7 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ الْجَلَدَ وَفَصَلَ بَيْنَ الْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ الْجَلَدِ وَالْمِيَاهِ الَّتِي فَوْقَ الْجَلَدِ. وَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ. 
Gen 1:8 وَدَعَا اللهُ الْجَلَدَ سَمَاءً. وَكَانَ مَسَاءٌ وَكَانَ صَبَاحٌ يَوْما ثَانِيا.

فالنص لا يذكر انقسام الماء الى كتلتين يا مدلس, النص يذكر فصل المياه بالجلد الذي خلقه الله
​
 






> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 11 " وقال الله لتنبت الأرض عشباً "
> 
> لا يمكن وجود نبات قبل الشمس !!!!


 
قلنا لك مسبقا ان الله خلق انوار قبل الشمس, صحصح معانا يا راجل




> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 14-19 " لتكن أنوار ….النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل. والنجوم …"
> 
> هذا يناقض المعلومات الأساسية عن تشكل عناصر النظام الشمسي فقد نتجت الأرض والقمر بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى من انفصالهما عن الشمس فكيف جاءت الشمس والقمر بعد الأرض ؟


 

لا عتب عليك اذا كنت جاهلا بالعلم
هذه احدى النظريات القديمة, التي تقول ان ليس الارض فقط بل كل الكواكب الأخرى هي من الشمس
لكن العلم الحديث يقول ان الأرض و الكواكب الأخرى هي نتاج الغمامات السديمية
و كل هذه مجرد نظريات و افتراضات لا دليل قاطع عليها
فالكتاب المقدس يرفض نظرية التطور التي ترفض وجود الله, فهل معنى وجود نظرية تافهة تلغي وجود الله صنعها بشرو ان الله غير موجود؟
كبر عقلك يا رجل




> -سفر التكوين 1لإصحاح 1 : 20-23 " لتفض المياه زحافات ذات نفس حية وليطر طير فوق الأرض…. فخلق التنانين …بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ….وخلق الله الإنسان…..ذكراً وأنثى "
> 
> نظام ظهور الحيوانات الأرضية والطيور هذا مرفوض علمياً فقد جاءت الطيور من فئة خاصة من الزواحف عاشت في العصر الثاني لذا من الخطأ ظهور الحيوانات الأرضية بعدها .وقد جاء ذكر الحيوانات الأرضية في اليوم السادس .


 
ما هو المرفوض يا ذكي زمانك؟
الله خلق الزواحف و الطيور و الحيوانات الأخرى و لم يذكر كيف ذكرها و ما مصدر خلقها سواء ان كانت طيور من اصل زواحف الى غيره من النظريات الأخرى

نظرية التطور التي تنسب كل جنس لتطور مسبق له هي نظرية تبللها و تشرب ميها, لانها نظرية في حد ذاتها ترفض وجود الله و ترفض الخلق و اي نظرية ترفض وجود الله و ترفض خلقه و اعماله, هي نظرية ساقطة غير ملزمين بها, فهناك العديد من النظريات على عدم وجود خالق و اله, فهل نعترف بها؟ لا و الف لا, فهذه مجرد نظريات بائدة


يبقى يا ابو علم انت, كشفناك مفلس و مدلس, لا تملك سوى قطف النصوص و بعضن المعلومات يا قديمة, يا كونها نظريات لا قوانين

ربنا يهديك يا رجل

سلام و نعمة


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

بص يا صديقى 
احنا هنفنطها واحده واحده .. مش هنعمل زى مواد الفلسفه والاقتصاد ونقعد ندش وخلاص 
بس خلى بالك انت ردك كله قلة أدب خالص 
ما علينا 
ركز  معااااااااايا 
عمر الشمس اكبر ام عمر الارض ؟
طبعاً هتقول الشمس............ طويب 
امال ايه اللى دخل السديمات بقى فى الليل والنهار اذا كانت اصلاً الشمس موجود ؟ افطن ؟.


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

انا معاك ولسه فى كتير
بس واحده واحده


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*



shrf_el-den قال:


> بس خلى بالك انت ردك كله قلة أدب خالص


 
اذا في قلة ادب, فهي من جانبك, انا لم افعل سوى اني فضحت كذبك و تدليسك, و كلامي كله حقائق قد تجرحك, لكن هذا شأنك, فلم يجبرك احد على تقطيف النصوص و التدليس





> ركز معااااااااايا
> عمر الشمس اكبر ام عمر الارض ؟
> طبعاً هتقول الشمس............ طويب
> امال ايه اللى دخل السديمات بقى فى الليل والنهار اذا كانت اصلاً الشمس موجود ؟ افطن ؟.


 

يعني تركت النصوص الي ذكرتها اولا و الأن لتتكلم عن عمر الشمس؟
لا عجب, فأنت لم تفعل سوى التقطيف

المهم, اعطني دليل ان الشمس اقدم عمرا من الأرض

منتظرين الدليل يا عالم زمانك...

لا عجب لماذا الأمة العربية بهذا التخلف العملي...


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

*اذا كانت الامة العربيه متخلفه .. اتعلمت مع العرب ليه ياعم الالمانى انت ولا الاسكتلندى *

*عمر الأرض = 4600 مليون سنة*


*آلاف مليون سنة عشرة*

*والدليل من تحليل فرق عمر النصف لبعض العناصر المشعه الموجوده فوق الارض والشمس *
*وعلى فكره لو عايز تتأكد اكتر ممكن تقرا كتاب العلوم بتاع رابعه ابتدائى والله مقرر عليهم*


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

عمر الشمس عشرة آلاف مليون سنه


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*



shrf_el-den قال:


> *اذا كانت الامة العربيه متخلفه .. اتعلمت مع العرب ليه ياعم الالمانى انت ولا الاسكتلندى*




و مين قالك اني اصلا ساكن مع العرب اصلا؟





> عمر الأرض = 4600 مليون سنة
> 
> 
> آلاف مليون سنة عشرة
> ...





shrf_el-den قال:


> عمر الشمس عشرة آلاف مليون سنه


 
يا بتاع العلم انت, لم نطلب منك تقديرك الشخصي, طلبنا منك دليل علمي
منتظرين الدليل يا ابو الرابع ابتدائي..


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

مين قالى انى ساكن ويا العرب .. معنى كلامك انك مش بتتعلم ويا العرب .. اه فعلاً انا حسيت كده من لهجتك المصريه .. مكسره اوى وياعينى مش بتعرف تتكلم عربى خالص .. إلا قولى اللغه اللى بتتكلم بيها دى ياترى تبقى اسبانيه ولا المانيه ولا ايه ؟ اكيد مش اسبانى لأنى اعرف شوى اسبانى 
المهم 
تقديرى الشخصى مين ياباشا 
ده العلم اللى بيقول كده 
وياعزيزى متزعلشى نفسك الدليل اكيد هجبهولك 
المره الجايه جايبلك حته ماده مشعه انما ايه تحفه 
هحطهالك على المنتدى علشان تجرب عليها انت بقى يا شطور 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*



shrf_el-den قال:


> مين قالى انى ساكن ويا العرب .. معنى كلامك انك مش بتتعلم ويا العرب .. اه فعلاً انا حسيت كده من لهجتك المصريه .. مكسره اوى وياعينى مش بتعرف تتكلم عربى خالص .. إلا قولى اللغه اللى بتتكلم بيها دى ياترى تبقى اسبانيه ولا المانيه ولا ايه ؟ اكيد مش اسبانى لأنى اعرف شوى اسبانى


 
كالعادة, هذا هو المسلم المدلس, عندما ينفذ منه الدليل يقلب الحوار الى الشخصنة ليهرب من الدليل و البرهان
و لكي نلحقك بك الى باب الدار, انا لست مصريا يا شطور, انا عراقي و لا اتقن اللهجة المصرية, بس اتكلم عربي تمام و لا اعتقد انك واجهت مشكلة في فهم ردودي لحد الأن
اما عن اللغات التي اتكلمها فهي ستة, عربي و ارامي و انجليزي و دنماركي و فرنسي و الماني بغير ما تعلمته قديما من الأسباني و النرويجي و السويدي 

و الان, لنترك الشخصنة و دعنا في الدليل و البرهان يا عالم زمانك





> المهم
> تقديرى الشخصى مين ياباشا
> ده العلم اللى بيقول كده
> وياعزيزى متزعلشى نفسك الدليل اكيد هجبهولك
> ...


 

الظاهر انك لا تعرف معنا مطالبتنا بالدليل, فنحن لا نطلب منك قوانين تكتبها من رأسك, نريد مصادر تثبت قولك
يا ريت تضع الدليل بدون تهرب و شخصنة للحوار

قد لا تفهم معنا المصدر, المصدر اي موقع عالمي معروف يؤيد هذه النظرية

منتظريك..

سلام و نعمة


----------



## shrf_el-den (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يعنى يارجل عايزنى اعملك ايه تانى 
موقع ايه 
الكلام اللى بقولهولك ده بيدرس فى كليات العلوم العالميه 
ومنها طبعاً المصريه 
مع انى عارف انك مش هتثق فى العلوم المصريه .. دى مقرر على كلية العلوم قسم جيولوجى . ومقرر على مراحل دراسيه تانيه..
وعلى فكره بقى انا بقول بتتكلم عربى مكسر تريقه يعنى 
وحكاية انك بتتكلم الخماشر لغه دى حلوه اوى 
يابختك ياعم انا بتكلم أربع لغات بس . عربى وانجليزى . وماليزى . واسبانى.. 
يزيدك من لغاتك ياعم


----------



## Basilius (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*

*يا استاذ شرف الدين *

*ممكن حضرتك توقف اللغط الفارغ دة و تاتي بالدليل العلمي من فضلك *؟


----------



## My Rock (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بداية الخلق بحسب الكتاب المقدس*



shrf_el-den قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يعنى يارجل عايزنى اعملك ايه تانى
> موقع ايه
> الكلام اللى بقولهولك ده بيدرس فى كليات العلوم العالميه
> ...


 
طلبنا منك ان تترك الشخصة يا رجل
خليك في الموضوع و ركز معانا
هات لينا دليل على عمر الشمس و الأرض
دليل من اي موقع وكالة فضاء و لا اي حاجة معترف بيها عالميا

صعبة انك تجيب دليل بدل اللغو الفارغ الي من عقلك بس؟


دايما تصعبوا علينا لما نطلب الدليل...


----------



## Wiseman (18 أغسطس 2008)

سؤال بسيط:

هل الموضوع مغلق؟


----------



## My Rock (18 أغسطس 2008)

wiseman قال:


> سؤال بسيط:
> 
> هل الموضوع مغلق؟


 

لا الموضوع غير مُغلق
لكن في ناس قليلة ادب و علم, تتكلم من قمة جهلها و غبائها لتصف الكتاب المقدس زوراً بأنه مخطئ في الخلق و هذا اسلوب الواطي لن نسمح بنشره على صفحات منتدانا


----------

